# Regression of a package



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I doubt you'll have much success doing this. I think the quickest way to regress is to use a plastic sc foundation. SC wax is too easy for them to re-engineer to a larger size. Natural regression, letting them build their own comb, will take several generations to achieve.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

I like barry's answer. I will add that I have not seen any fairly large study that shows that small cell makes any difference at all. worry about something else.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I don't recall seeing anything in the OP asking about the validity of SC.


----------



## BuzzKeyper (Feb 25, 2015)

Okay thank you for your input! I wasn't sure if bees would naturally build smaller cells for workers if left to their own devices.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

They will. Take your bees and let them build their own comb. You will find some smaller cells in the brood area.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

This is a thread I started a few months back that might answer some questions. http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?306744-regression-to-natural-cell-size-in-TBH

I had a package in spring 2014 that I started on some comb from my existing bees. I also let them build their own comb right away. There was quite a variation in cell size as far as what the package built vs. the existing smaller bees. I am still in the process of circulating out the comb that the package built so it will all be the smaller cell size. For the package that I get this year, they will be given all existing comb for the next couple of brood cycles so I can get them regressed immediately.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I would say plastic frames are the best for true regression. Natural cell doesn't mean small cell, depends on the bees. That being said, I use small cell wax from Mann Lake, but as Barry says, sometimes one side is perfect, the other side is all drone comb....


----------

